# Zeigt her eure BMX-Räder



## Ghost_Geobiker (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

irgendwie finde ich, dass dieser thread hier eindeutig fehlt!
Das Fotoalbum beherbergt einige seeehr schöne aufbauten, nur wirklich eine Meinung gibt niemand dazu....
hoffe mal das hier wird ein entspannter Thread!

und damit hier mein mankind justice!





Rahmen:      Mankind Justice 21,25"
Gabel:         Countrybikes
Steuersatz:  Salt
Vorbau:       Colony Official Stem
Lenker:        Shadow Vultus Bar 9,5"
Griffe:         Odi Longneck
Kurbel:        Eclat oder Colony, 2-teilig
Kettenbaltt: Black Label
Lager:         Eclat
Sattel:        Eclat- Combo      //superstar padded combo bestellt
Pedale:       Premium
Vorderrad:   NS-Bikes female nabe/KHE BIG-V/KHE mac 2 Falt
Hinterrad:    Colony Clone LHD/Alexrims irgendwas/ KHE mac 2 draht
Gewicht:      schätze unter 9 kilo

Sattel und kette sind Bestellt,für die dirt saison ringe ich mit einem rotor


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (31. Dezember 2012)

@Ghost, schönes Rad, der Rahmen fährt sich nice!
Hätte noch den Mantel hinten schwarz gemacht und ev. Kurbel





Mein "altes"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (31. Dezember 2012)

Das passende Thema gibts seit Jahren. Man kann oben einstellen, wieviele Themen angezeigt werden, bzw. aus welcher Zeit. Da hat nur lange keiner mehr gepostet.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435517&page=28


----------

